# Abstand nach oben bei Formularbuttons



## Rios (13. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

Bei untenstehendem code (button in einer td), bleibt über dem button eine kleine leere Fläche, die die ganze Zeilenhöhe vergrössert, gibts ne Möglichkeit das wegzukriegen?

Habe schon sämtliche css Sachen ausprobiert, nix hilft, vielleicht hat einer von euch nen Trick, wie Ich da drumherum komme.


```
<html>
<head>
<title>Untitled Document</title>
<style>
.multibutton_button 
{
	font-family:Verdana, Arial;
	font-size:10px;
	background-color:#e6e6e6;
	height: 14px;
	border: 1px solid black;
}
</style>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
</head>

<body bgcolor="#FFFFFF" text="#000000">
<table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="1">
	<tr>
		<td>hallo welt</td>
		<td valign="top" 
		<table border='0' cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" >
			<tr>
				<td valign="top" align="right">
				<input type="button"  onclick="showLayer('61L5U4ewtQ');this.blur();" value="view" class="multibutton_button">
				</td>
			</tr>
		</table>
		</td>
	</tr>
</table>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## lolilol (13. Mai 2004)

Nein, da muss ich dich enttäuschen... ich habe auch schon einmal eine Nacht  mit der Suche nach der Lösung verbracht!

Das ist einfach so, kann sein, dass es einen Browser gibt, mit dem das Problem nicht auftritt, ansonsten hast du keine Chance, sorry.

Kannst du nur dein Layout so umwerfen, dass die Tabelle keine Ränder mehr hat oder sich der Abstand ins Gesammtbild einpasst.

Greez
loli


----------



## Quaese (13. Mai 2004)

Hi,

einfach in der CSS-Klasse *.multibutton_button* folgende Zeile einfügen:

&nbsp;&nbsp;float: right; 

Ciao
Quaese


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (13. Mai 2004)

Oder dem übergeordneten td diesen Style verpassen:

```
style="font-size:0px;"
```

Oder keine Leerzeichen und Zeilenumbrüche zwischen dem input-Tag und dem td-Tag schreiben.

```
<td valign="top" align="right"><input type="button"  onclick="showLayer('61L5U4ewtQ');this.blur();" value="view" class="multibutton_button"></td>
```

Das Problem liegt darin, dass der Browser mindestens eines der Leerzeichen anzeigen will. Je nach Schriftgröße fällt der Abstand zwischen Button und Tabellenrahmen größer oder kleiner aus. Also entweder die Schriftgröße und damit den Abstand auf 0px setzen, oder die störenden Zeichen gleich ganz weglassen.

@lolilol: Wenn man keine Ahnung hat...


----------



## Rios (14. Mai 2004)

danke euch, alle 3 Lösungen funktionieren


----------

